# framing nailer info



## gost (Nov 27, 2004)

I need to purchase a framing nailer and could use some info from the experienced guy's out there. What's the difference between the 21,28 and 33/34 degree tools out there? I intend on using the tool sporadically for personal home use. I do have a compressor but would not be against a pasloade if it's advantageous to get one. I hear that clipped head equipment is slowwly being outlawed/phased out due to it's inferior bonding capability. If this is true it would seem to make sense to not consider them for purchasing at present. Does anyone know this to be true? Also will a full head nailer be able to use clipped head nails of the same degree? What features are desireable, I hear alot of talk about trigger options and depth adjustments etc. I would need to use 2 to 3 1/2 inch nails which is common I see.
Are certain nails much harder or more expensive to get than others? I would think this would play in the decision process ie: cheaper gun but much higher nail cost would not pay in the long run. Any advice about brands and places to purchase would also be helpfull. Thanks in advance for any advice!


----------



## housedr (Nov 5, 2004)

I have both. I have a full round head 20-23 degree Makita, and a cliped head Porter Cable.(which is a 28 degree). I bought the Porter due to the ability of the nails at my local retailer. I already had purchased the full round head and the nails were redily available from my former employer. The only place I can get the round heads quickly (without ordering them) is from Home Depot. As for interchanging the nails, It won't happen. They have diffenent shaped drivers, and the magizine is different. As for cost, I don't see a real advantage. Some people like the clipped head because they fit easier into a tool pouch without breaking the clip, thus being more durable in the "real world". As for depth adjusting, that will depend on the brand. As for trigger option, be careful! Many will alow a "bounce" trigger. Pull the drigger once, and just push the safty. Others require you to pull the trigger every time you depress the safty. New hires, and the less experianced employees scare me to death with a "bounce" trigger. 
In short, my opinion(for what it's worth) is to buy a quality nailer from a reputable retailer, and tool company. Also do some homework at your local lumber yard, or retailer. (Lowes, Home Depot, ect.) And check the availibility of each nail, and the price for each. As for the clipped nails being outlawed, I haven't heard that, but it doesn't mean it isn't being discussed somewhere! 

Good luck, and I hope this helps!


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

I like: full round heads, regular nailer, not a coil nailer, depth adjustment that doesn't take a tool to adjust it, adjustable trigger for bump or single shooting, easy jam clearing. 

Porter Cable usually always fits my requirements and they are relatively inexpensive and bullet proof.


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

Clipped heads are slowly being moved out in certain restrictive codes. However, you'll find funky little codes on plenty of things. We have a local village that won't let us use PVC plumbing or sewer lines though 50% of the village needs to keep getting their sewers re-rodded due to the roots breaking through the clay. 

We use Hitachi's in the round head and have used them for years. They have taken the abuse of laborers and apprentices and perform well.

Tim


----------



## gost (Nov 27, 2004)

*Framing nailer info*

Thanks for your input to all responses. I've done quite a bit of research and have found that a vast majority of framers prefer the Hitachi. It is pricey and probably too much tool for my intended use. I'm narrowing it down to 3 choices, the Bostitch N88WW, Porter Cable FR350, or the versatile Paslode gas powered nailer. The Paslode can take both round and clipped head nails is light and small to fit in tight spots and obviously very portable. I know it's not a contractor type framer but again I would be using it to frame a second floor addition and odd projects. What do you all think about the Paslode?

Gordon


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

gost said:


> What do you all think about the Paslode?
> 
> Gordon


I would personally consider it more of a specialty nailer. I think you will get more for you money with a regular air powered nailer. Because you either have a compressor already and the nailer will be cheaper, or if you have to buy a compressor to use the new nailer, you will now have a very versatile tool (the compressor) that you will find a lot of uses for during your build. You will also probably find yourself purchasing a finish nailer pretty quickly once you experience the framer first hand.


----------



## TimWieneke (Nov 1, 2004)

I agree with Mike on Paslode. In contracting, you don't buy the boom truck you'll only use once a month before you get the pickup. Buy the everyday tool first. Besides, it's a construction site. There'll be wires and hoses all over the floors anyway.

Tim

P.S. When you drop that gun connected to an airhose, you get a second chance before it smashes on the concrete patio 3 stories below. With a Paslode, you get no second chance.


----------



## Mike Finley (Apr 28, 2004)

TimWieneke said:


> P.S. When you drop that gun connected to an airhose, you get a second chance before it smashes on the concrete patio 3 stories below. With a Paslode, you get no second chance.


Never thought of that one!

Someday I aspire to purchase one of those new Dewalt 18vt finishing nailers, now I'm going to have to bungy cord it around my neck just to be safe.


----------



## DandG (Apr 8, 2004)

I have both the bostich and a paslode. The bostich is a great gun very durable ( had it in use almost every day for about a year). The paslode is great for its portability, but stinks for durability (had 2 replaced under waranty) and I use it mabey twice a week over a period of 9 months. Aslo consider this.......the air is free once you have the compressor, but those gas refills aint cheap!


----------



## Crankshaft (Apr 20, 2004)

We use the PC FR350's and have had excellent service out of the guns. We use these to put on car siding and the hardi planks in addition to normal framing, sub floors and god knows what else. The full round head is much more attractive in exterior applications. We use interchange brands @ about 2/3rds the price of Senco, etc. Any replacements will be PCs.

Good luck,
Crankshaft


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Hitachi Framer all the way. The fastest,smoothest, and lighest nailer you'll ever use. I've used senco, porter cabler, stanely- bostich, Makita, and some no name generic's. One thing I relized is they are built on the same design. Except for the hitachi. My first hitachi was like $450 back in 97 but the price has come down to about $319. But dollar for dollar the Hitachi wins every time. The only problems I ever had with them was drivers, bumper, and seals but when your driving 3 nails a second that's just wear and tear.


----------



## INDYCONST.COM (Feb 1, 2005)

*Max Sn890ch/34*

I fix framing nailers for a living. There is not a gun that compares to the max sn890ch/34. It rarely if ever breaks. Same weight, height, and off-set rail.


----------

